# 2013 Nissan Serena C26 2.0i Hybrid



## Basnz1 (Oct 9, 2020)

Can anyone tell me please, what is involved in changing the Spark Plugs on a 2013 Nissan Serena C26 2.0i Hybrid. Thank you


----------



## steveX (Dec 20, 2019)

Its a four cylinder. How hand can it be?. Can you change the spark plug on any kind of engine? You might be able to pull off the crime. Think safety and protect yourself. Always have a plan of strategies to achieve you goal. Admire the horizon and prospect upon its plains...😂😂😂


----------

